#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  rice barns for sale

## cles

6 and 8 post rice barns for sale

----------


## English Noodles

How many do you have?

----------


## Norton

A bit more detail and you might get a few inquiries.

----------


## simflier

How much you sell for 1?

----------


## lixiaoyao422

How much you sale for 10?

----------


## fatboy

Any pictures pls?

----------

